
Google Express - nafizh
https://www.google.com/express/u/0/
======
Jaruzel
Took me a few clicks to actually find the about page:

[https://www.google.com/express/about](https://www.google.com/express/about)

------
stephenr
So, another way for people to tell Google _even more_ about their lives?

------
dragonwriter
This has been around for years. Where is the news?

